# Arwen is so sad :(



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a little feral girl that I have been caring for now for almost 4 years. She has lived in my neighborhood for possibly 8-10 years now, and was completely wild until I was able to turn her into the lovable little thing she is now.

She just recently started sitting on my lap, which was such a wonderful thing that I never thought would happen, but now that she knows laps are great, she wants to sit in my lap all the time. I have never been able to get her to play. I've tried everything, cat toys, balls, you name it, but she just doesn't know what to do. But the funny thing, when my neighbors walk their lab in evening, she walks after them the entire time, rubs up against the dog, throws herself on the ground in front of him, and acts like the most playful cat, she just adores this dog. She will not do this with my dog or any other dog, she has zero interest in playing with any dog but this one. The neighbors love her too and she spends most of her time in my yard or theirs, which is two houses down. 

Well, recently, they told me they are probably moving, not sure exactly when. And they have not been home for 3 days now, and this poor girl sits in my yard looking toward their house for them to go for their walk. I'm hoping they are just on vacation now and that they haven't left. She looks forward to that walk like you just would not believe, it is the highlight of her day. We have tried to get her to come along when we walk our dog and she just won't have it, it has to be that dog, or nothing. 

She's just making me extra sad tonight, sititng, staring at their house wondering when they are coming out. I've been sitting outside with her more and giving her some extra time, hoping to make up for her dog not being there. She is going to be devastated when they leave. Maybe I need to adopt a lab puppy and see if she can bond with it, lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwww...Poor Arwen, it is amazing the bonds they can form with other animals...
Maybe a lab puppy IS in your future! 
Just keep giving her extra loves!
PetPets from me too!
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww... that is so sweet, but so heartbreaking! Poor Arwen... it is absolutely precious that she is so bonded to that lab. I must say... a lab puppy sounds like a fabulous addition to your family! hehe


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm, do the neighbors want to give away their dog? Just saying.....


----------



## Naet (Aug 21, 2014)

Aww, how sad. Maybe you can find a nice playmate for her? 
By the way, great job turning a feral cat into a sweet lapcat.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> Hmm, do the neighbors want to give away their dog? Just saying.....


I would take him in a minute. Unfortunately, he is getting up there in years, he has to be close to 10, and he is pretty overweight....not horribly so, but more than he should be, which will not help him as he continues to age. 

I already have a doberman and 4 cats inside, no chance of another dog any time soon, I have my hands quite full


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Poor Arwen... Hopefully she'll make new friends, maybe with the new neighbors...


----------

